# Dropped on some cheap castings



## SBWHART (Dec 8, 2011)

Pick these castings up at the clubs annual auction.







They are off a inside valve loco, no one could say which one though, also one cylinder cover is missing but that can be easily fixed, they have a part number cast into them its 3/102 anybody recognise them.


No one wanted them, but I think they were looking at them as loco cylinders, but the more I stared at then the more they stared back and said make me into a twin cylinder vertical marine engine.

Got them for £1  :big: :big: :big: :big:

Stew


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 8, 2011)

Bargain


----------



## steamboatmodel (Dec 8, 2011)

They look like they should be well aged.
Great find, be sure to do a build log on them.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## SBWHART (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for you're interest Guys

I've found out that they are for Martin Evans' 3 1/2" Rob Roy:- Reeves sell the cylinder castings for £90 a set, so I can't go rong at £1.

 : : : :

Stew


----------

